
Show HN: Placeboard – App to remember and share places built with coreobject.org - qmathe
http://placeboardapp.com
======
qmathe
Hi, I'm Quentin the guy behind Placeboard and one of the developer behind
CoreObject: [http://coreobject.org](http://coreobject.org)

The app is also featured today in Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/placeboard](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/placeboard)

I'm looking forward to your feedback!

